# Questions about UCLA Professional Screenwriting Program



## Wildchats (Jun 6, 2005)

I just applied last week. 


I was interviewed in NYC for the MFA by Richard Walter, and he told me that I was one of the best, along with everyone else who was interviewed. He said that at the interviews they tell everyone to apply to the Certificate Program (just to send the same samples) and we'll most-likely get accepted. I was rejected to the MFA, but got a letter a week later saying I had a great application and whatever I decide to do is up to me (they want me for the Program I guess and want me to apply)...so I did.


Is anyone applying to the program for the fall?


If so, I live in Mass, and am doing the program on campus if I get in. Hopefully they will help me get a place. However, whenever I call they are never there. I am afraid that by the time school starts in October (that is if I am accepted) I'll have to live in a hotel. LOL! I just wish people who do the program can live on campus. Even if I got a job there so they can let me live there.


So my questions are: Who is applying? Are you doing it online or on campus? Do you think one can get an agent by being in that program, or would they reject you because you are not "MFA Material"? Finally, that question about UCLA and the living situation. I know they won't answer my call...or will they?


The program is 2 nights a week, 1 script 1 semester and 1 script the following, (1 lecture class and 1 workshop class). (Then the student can apply to the advanced or MFA from there). 


What I hate is...what if I am so good, but I have a 2.9, plus I'll have to go through that rejection all over again for the MFA. I know I will get into the Advanced if I am good enough. Hopefully...


----------

